# Warco DH_1 mill vice



## Pete262 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hiya all machist here,... Saw video on YouTube, about the DH_1 mill vice, yep is promoting so showed every thing available of this vice.
But so bits extra , has any one (by chance) got one? And is it as good as they say..

Have contacted warco, but...not going to add much more to that..
What's in the standard box., Is really the question

Cheers 

Pete


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jul 12, 2018)

Pete, I've never seen it advertised around here, just watched the video on youtube and it sure is one great looking vise, I like the optional jaws perfect for a small mill.the price is on the high side which is around $450 CDN but it looks well made.


----------



## Pete262 (Jul 12, 2018)

Ken from ontario said:


> Pete, I've never seen it advertised around here, just watched the video on youtube and it sure is one great looking vise, I like the optional jaws perfect for a small mill.the price is on the high side which is around $450 CDN but it looks well made.


Cheers Ken...yea  here is £195, plus £40 per extra sets jaws,...

Kinda looks like mini version of expensive commercial vice,


----------

